# wite out removal



## lessing (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok, this has nothing to do with flashlights. Does anyone know how to get wite out off paper, my friends just bought a used car and used witeout on the title. The DMV now wants to do a title search and get certified copies of the vin numbers off the car, not just rubbings., It is turning into a nightmare for them. So any ideas that might not ruin the paper?


----------



## Saaby (Jan 19, 2003)

SO let me see if I have this right--you just want to get the white out off the paper?


----------



## lessing (Jan 19, 2003)

yup, just need an idea on how to remove the wite out that does not easily scratch off with a finger nail.


----------



## Roy (Jan 19, 2003)

You might try using Whiteout Thinner on some dried Whiteout on a SAMPLE piece of paper and see if works.

I retired from a business (nuclear powerplants) where you were not allowed to have Whiteout in your desk! If you made a mistake, you had to line it out (one line only) and date and inital the lineout! The problem with Whiteout, is that you cannot see what is underneath it.

Your friends may have screwed themselves!


----------



## Chris M. (Jan 19, 2003)

Dare I suggest, but have you tried shining a flashlight from behind the paper?! Pick a bright one and give it a go - it may be enough to allow the original writing to show through.

This works with lesser quality scratch-cards, like the ones you occasionally get in newspapers and junk mail. You can see right through the silver bits! Ssh, don`t tell anyone though


----------



## yclo (Jan 19, 2003)

Too bad this does work with the not so less quality scratch-cards though. Otherwise....


----------



## TrevorNasko (Jan 19, 2003)

Try the light - get an m6 now that you can justify it!


----------



## Chris T (Jan 19, 2003)

Lessing:

If all else fails he can _try_ and see if they will accept an affadavit stating that his action was not an intention of fraud.

I work for a company that sells used fleet trucks and we have had luck with that approach when someone enters incorrect information on a title or lien card. 

If you need to get a replacement title you may want to go with a title service like Lexis-Nexis. They know all the angles and can usually get one faster than you can.

Chris


----------



## lessing (Jan 19, 2003)

Thank you all so much. The new title will take a while, and I believe only the dmv can do it here in Jersey. We have more than our share of thieves and people that take scrap and flood titles and try to scam a new title. They are very strict. I bought a used grand am for my g/f from a little old lady that now lives next door to my grandmother. She lived in bound brook that went under about 16 feet of water a few years back in a flood. The title got soaked but was 100% legible. It seems NJ put a 6 month limit on replacing titles from the flood and they would not accept the water stained one I had. It was just a little brown in one spot.

oh well


----------

